# What's the difference



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking for some advice .

I'm in the market for a Rapido A class and am really struggling to decide between the 890f and 990f models . Can anyone justify the £6k differential between what looks like the same layout , any advice would be very welcome .


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I have the 2015 brochure and pricing picked up at Dusseldorf. The 890F is listed at a starting price of €66,700 and the 990F at €73,600.
That is the basic price and many things that are standard on the 990 are options on the 890. It is also surprising that the electric upgrade on the Combi 6 heater is €440 on both models!

It can be a liitle confusing as an example if you want a "elecktrisch beheizbare Aussenspeigel" [electrically heated mirrors] then they are options on the 890 at €250 BUT are included in Rapido paket Serie 6 oder Serie 8 which they are selling at €299, which includes a total of 7 items which total individually €1760. This is the cab pack which besides the heated mirrors includes a Pioneer Radio, passenger air bag etc. There is a similar Serie 70 oder 9 options package at €199 but the radio is standard.

I think it would take a few hours to work out the price of the 890 and then the 990 which include what you really consider a must. As a Rapido fan I think in the end it has to come down to comparing the quality and finish of the two models and then looking at the options that you would want on the 890. There are things like the rear appearance where the light clusters are different and internal cab blinds to take into account.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Taking the basic motorhomes and their appearance and comfort into consideration there then appears to be 4 things you get for standard on the 990 that are options on the 890 in the basic packages. [These are not things that are included in the Paket 8 or Paket 9 packages which anyone with any sense would pay for at €299 or €199 each as they include the heated mirrors, passenger airbag, gas regulator with crash sensor etc ].

The four things are the window in the habitation door at €550, a heckkomfortstutzen, which translates as a tail comfort clip? at €130, fly screen at €280 and heater for waste water tank at €260.

I have come to the conclusion that it would be difficult job quantify the €6000 difference between the two basic models without comparing each model side by side. I believe there is also something called the UK pack which includes the oven which has a nominal cost. Good luck, perhaps they will have an 8 series and 9 series at the NEC where they can be compared?

heckkomfortstutzen are actually rear steadies


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Just guessing but if the 890 has the option of a waste tank heater it presumably does not have the blown air cofferdam that I think must be standard on the 9 series (and which used to be standard across most of the Rapido ranges).

Kev


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I believe the 8 series Rapidos are built on the standard Fiat camper chassis whereas the 9 series have an ALKO chassis with double floor.
This would be the main factor in the price difference.


Trevor


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> trevorf said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the 8 series Rapidos are built on the standard Fiat camper chassis whereas the 9 series have an ALKO chassis with double floor.
> ...


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Check the payload that's available (AFTER the essentials such as awnings etc are fitted) some (but not all) Rapido models are not very generous in that dept


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> Mrplodd said:
> 
> 
> > Check the payload that's available (AFTER the essentials such as awnings etc are fitted) some (but not all) Rapido models are not very generous in that dept
> ...


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Having looked at the 8xx series, the 9xx series and the 90xx series, I'm confused too.

Studying the 2015 brochure (picked up at the NEC) it appears that the 9xx is a similar specification to the 90xx, except you don't get the ALKO chassis and the third level of storage. A few other bits are missing, but not much. I want to keep the length to 7 metres, so the 980 appeals at the moment.

Does the ALKO on the 90xx series offer much of an advantage? I'd be looking at a heavy chassis with a 3 litre engine. That's 4400kgs GVW on a new vehicle. That should also give a payload of 1000kgs or so.

Mike.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

rayc said:


> > trevorf said:
> >
> >
> > > I believe the 8 series Rapidos are built on the standard Fiat camper chassis whereas the 9 series have an ALKO chassis.
> > ...


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

G7UXG said:


> Having looked at the 8xx series, the 9xx series and the 90xx series, I'm confused too.
> 
> Studying the 2015 brochure (picked up at the NEC) it appears that the 9xx is a similar specification to the 90xx, except you don't get the ALKO chassis and the third level of storage. A few other bits are missing, but not much. I want to keep the length to 7 metres, so the 980 appeals at the moment.
> 
> ...


Agree with you. I've gone for the 990df , heavy 4425kg and 150 bhp engine plus all the extras , even the salesmen at the NEC admitted the ALKO isn't worth the extra money now .
Wyn


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks Wyn, tempted by the 980. Want to keep the length down because of restricted space at home.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

G7UXG said:


> Thanks Wyn, tempted by the 980. Want to keep the length down because of restricted space at home.


Good point , both machines are a great buy now that the exchange rate is in our favour , ordered mine from Wokingham ..nice folk !


----------

